# P. regalis tattoo



## turkish_666 (Mar 30, 2008)

My first tattoo and the artists first spider


----------



## DAZLER (Oct 18, 2012)

turkish_666 said:


> My first tattoo and the artists first spider
> 
> 
> image


love it mate! really, really nice !


----------



## Drift (Aug 18, 2012)

That's what I'v been wanting for years :gasp: Looks like it's on the lower part of your leg? That's where I want mine lol.
Looks really, really good mate :2thumb:


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

Sorry, don't like it :S It looks like a cartoon sketch you'd find in a Newspaper to me


----------



## turkish_666 (Mar 30, 2008)

Cartoon? How so? It's obviously a bit blocky and dark until it settles down this pic was taken a few hours after she finished, i love it and for an artist that's only been doing it a few weeks I think it's beautiful


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Its by far not the worst iv seen. I quite like it and in a few weeks its guna look awesome


----------



## Tarantulaguy01 (Mar 31, 2012)

Its ok not the best I've seen but for a first attempt its ok


----------



## werewolf (Dec 26, 2009)

Admittedly a nice design but but why do people keep going to inexperienced artists?! :bash:


----------



## Tom3593 (Nov 7, 2012)

Haha awsome mate


----------



## k_orbz (Sep 8, 2009)

Classic example of can't please everyone. :lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

werewolf said:


> Admittedly a nice design but but why do people keep going to inexperienced artists?! :bash:


How else are they meant to get experience :S


----------



## ojo (Jun 8, 2011)

Who even said they were inexperienced? Just because it was his first tarantula he has done doesn't mean he hasn't been in the business a while :S

Nice tattoo and all but i don't get why people get a pokie, then proceed to put it in every position bar pokie stance lol


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

ojo said:


> Who even said they were inexperienced? Just because it was his first tarantula he has done doesn't mean he hasn't been in the business a while :S
> 
> Nice tattoo and all but i don't get why people get a pokie, then proceed to put it in every position bar pokie stance lol


They mean the tattooist hun it was their 1st attempt


----------



## turkish_666 (Mar 30, 2008)

Interesting opinions! The artist is a she btw and only 19 here's a few other pics including the original photo 









This is the original 









And this is a better pic of the finished article


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

turkish_666 said:


> Interesting opinions! The artist is a she btw and only 19 here's a few other pics including the original photo
> 
> image
> This is the original
> ...


Looks really good


----------



## mrmini (Sep 12, 2011)

i agree i think it looks really good.alot better than most ive seen:2thumb:


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

That's a pretty nice bit of ink, especially for such a young artist to have done.


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

werewolf said:


> Admittedly a nice design but but why do people keep going to inexperienced artists?! :bash:


The artist is a good friend of ours and how else are new artists supposed to gain experience? We all have to start somewhere  For a 19 year old to do this for her first ever spider tattoo i think is bloody brilliant! :2thumb:

The first picture is not the best though lol The one further away looks better


----------



## spidersnake (Dec 1, 2009)

Here's my birthday present done in April by a professional tattooist, 2 sittings, full cost £100.
He was so proud of the job he done he's taken photos for his own portfolio.




















1 is with the flash, the other is without......
What do you guys think?


----------



## SkinsNScales (Jun 22, 2011)

not in to spiders but that is one nice tat


----------

